# how to convert .rar files into .exe



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 16, 2007)

i downloaded some softwares from the net......  which  came in .rar format..... now the problem  is that  i  got no  idea how to convert  it  into  .exe  file so  that  i  can  install  and run the software ........ please help me


----------



## aakash_mishra (Apr 16, 2007)

First download Win RAR form net and then uncompress that .rar file.
You will get the setup file for installation


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks buddy .....


----------



## satyamy (Apr 16, 2007)

aakash_mishra said:
			
		

> First download Win RAR form net and then uncompress that .rar file.
> You will get the setup file for installation


absolutely correct answer


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks guys ....  cause of u all  am  learning so much


----------



## aakash_mishra (Apr 16, 2007)

mention not yaar


----------



## Pathik (Apr 16, 2007)

wtf..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 16, 2007)

I though question would be "How to make an SFX"


----------



## satyamy (Apr 16, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> I though question would be "How to make an SFX"


actually that guy is new to Winrar
he dont know what is .rar file mean


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 16, 2007)

Thats treue he is new to rar

hey buddy if u have no idea about anything do google and search for .rar


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 17, 2007)

ya you guys are  right  am new to  .rar thing.......... am learning  thanks for your info`s ...... i  relly   like it..... @piyush i  did google it  but was not sure about it so i took the help of u  guys ..... thanks for helping me out ....



			
				sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> I though question would be "How to make an SFX"


 

 can anyone explain what has this got to do.... with .rar file.... am totally out of knowledge......  



 thanks u  all


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 17, 2007)

Sure, this would help
*www.jackmccarthy.com/malware/WinRAR_Archive_Creation.htm


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 17, 2007)

not enough pal


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 17, 2007)

And which part you didnt understand


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 17, 2007)

how .rar file and .sfx files are  rel;ated


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL, RAR is compressed archive  like zip. SFX is "Self Extracting archive". The Basic purpose of an SFX is to allow users to extract Archive contents without installing and downloading WINRAR or other extracters


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 17, 2007)

lol ... ok ok ... i  got it now..... so this SFX come s with windows os pre intalled right


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 17, 2007)

MR.MOUSTACHE said:
			
		

> lol ... ok ok ... i  got it now..... so this SFX come s with windows os pre intalled right



WRONG. SFX means Self Extracting Archive



> A *self-extracting archive* is an application which contains a compressed file archive, as well as programming to extract this information. Such file archives do not require a second executable file or program to extract from the archive, as archive files usually require. The files in an archive can thus be extracted by anyone, whether they possess the appropriate decompression program or not, as long as the program can run on their computer platform. This is handy if you don't know if the person you are giving the file to doesn't have the plugin then you can just give them an SFX, short for Self-extracting archive.
> StuffIt for the Macintosh, Compact Pro, WinZip, WinRAR, and 7-Zip all make use of self-extracting archives. There are also programs (like makeself) that create self-extracting archives on Unix as shell scripts. An early example of a self-extracting archive was the Unix shar archive, in which one or more text files were combined into a shell script that when executed recreated the original files.
> Distributing and receiving files which appear to be self-extracting archives can be dangerous, as the file itself may contain malicious code, like viruses or trojan horses. For this reason, many internet users do not accept self-extracting archive files and would rather receive regular compressed file archives without any executable code. Thankfully for them, many archivers are capable of working with self-extracting archives as if they were regular archives.


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 17, 2007)

@sukhdeepsinghkohli 

yarr usko computer ka kuch nahin aata hai and u r telling him defination of SFX .




@R.MOUSTACHE 
no buddy its like this

.rar file

U need WinRAR to extract and use this file

SFX file (.exe)

U don't need any s/w to extract these files

those windows anr preinstalls are setup files .
They also have extnsion .exe 

but SFX is different from setup files

u will understand these concept as u learn more

Details of these stuffs are out of scope for u(now)

soon u will understand

its like 

Difference btw Copy,Setup and SFX files

u will soon understand it no need to worry


----------

